# Western Culinary Institute - Portland



## beki (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm looking at applying to Western Culinary Institute in Portland, Or (a LCB school) and was wondering what opinions of the school people have. I'm also still debating between applying for the 30 week program vs. the 60 week. What do potential employers look for? Education? or more experience? 
Any feedback would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Beki,
Well I'm glad I saw your post on here....I am a Western Culinary Grad myself. Are you looking at doing the Pastry and Baking Course or the Culinary or Management? 
I did the 30 week Pastry and Baking course. 

For the question "What do potential employers look for? Education? or more experience?"
-If you are looking at doing production from everything I know the AA Degree doesn't matter. I just got my certificate and I have had no problem with different jobs. If you ever look at getting into a desk job or management job then the degree is almost always needed. Just depends what you are shooting for....

When do you plan to attend school? and where are you from?

-Robert
chocolateguild


----------

